

Ask HN: Free sources of historical financial data? - haliax

Does anyone know where I can download historical pricing / volume data for options, futures, commodities, etc.? I know Y! has something for equities but I've not seen anything else.<p>Thanks!
======
jacquesm
[http://www.traderji.com/data-feeds/19943-commodity-
historica...](http://www.traderji.com/data-feeds/19943-commodity-historical-
data.html)

